
Terahertz quantum cascade lasers could lead to data transfer at 100 Gbit/s - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/190776789317/terahertz-quantum-cascade-lasers-100git-s
======
nabla9
?

In laboratory one-terabit over single fiber was achieved in 2009, multi-modal
cable records are something like 150 Tb/s.

In the field single-carrier terabit-per-second transmission on a deployed
fiber network trials have already been done. [https://www.nokia.com/about-
us/news/releases/2019/09/30/noki...](https://www.nokia.com/about-
us/news/releases/2019/09/30/nokia-completes-worlds-first-single-carrier-
terabit-per-second-field-trial-sets-optical-transmission-capacity-record-over-
etisalats-fibre-network-in-uae/)

